# QLD: PB Coochie Mulloway



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

That's what i'm talking bout Red. Enjoy.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Well DONE RED !!!!!! Bloody excellente !


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Beauty Red.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice one Leigh. Any other species left that you haven't caught around Coochie?


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Thats a nice jewie to open your kayak jewfish account with. I hope there is plenty more to come.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

What a great way to test the new setup.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Great work mate. 8)


----------



## Qyak (Sep 5, 2012)

Congrats, is an impressive fish!

surprising what can be caught at times in redland bay.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Jewies seem to pop up anywhere... and doesn't that first sight of 'em stir up the blood!

Good one, Red... especially with no net, gaff, grips etc... just bare hands! Great stuff!

Jimbo


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Gee thanks Red, I was looking forward to my stay on Coochie after christmas. Now the Jew I wan't is gone. Couldn't you have waited till after I'd tryed and failed to catch it.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good one Red. On home soil too.

trev


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Good stuff! Love that flathead bycatch and I bet the Mrs was pleased.


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Great read Red, and a beautiful fish.

Its always great to read some local reports, especially when some fish are amongst them. I agree that down where you were looks like it should be flattie heaven. I havent tried it though, and looks like I shouldnt jump at it....

Iain.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Mojo. You haz it, now.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice fish Red
I'm totally jealous

Been awhile since there's been a report with a GPS map on it as well so thanks for that


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice fish Red. 
How did you explain it to the misses though after the claim you weren't even taking a rod with you? :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A nice result Red, and have always felt a schoolie is the ideal size for the table and am sure you will enjoy it mate.

Better start collecting a jar of Coochie jewels now as well, as that fish would make a good start.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Great fish Red, the adreniline starts pumping whenever you see a jewie coming up. I bet he tasted good too 

Cheers Dave


----------



## maddog (Jan 14, 2008)

I grew up fishing those waters and never saw a good jewie taken off that bank!

well done


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Bweaut fishy Red.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

maddog said:


> I grew up fishing those waters and never saw a good jewie taken off that bank!
> 
> well done


Indeed, this trip report must be a complete fabrication. Fish like that do not exist in southern moreton bay :lol:


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Spectacular capture Red - they are a special fish - and what a great way to catch it. Love those shallow water tussles.


----------



## seawind (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm impressed!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWe5DN3AAAH3fgAAQcOfzkqx1HYq////wQAJNm5k66A1PUEmnpNGjTIGgDRkGgNAyBqbSU8nqYpinp6UBkAGgADQaEVPxMkmJkGnkg0AAAAaAEpohMhANU8CR5RoaDQ0Bpp6hqaQQ6VAKIHb0tyNInWU7yMia+XvmuHxQtrzgB10v9WIHJoHmH4aTsP0XtAfVURpRQWWSlpQqTLRtmjIhgdCUVQjqIj7WkaRMWMllHKawBxxDSpJNE8ynA3QLxcVym/WN65DYFAmODXbY1dDBdWfBZ1gKhklZ1+4FnZNCmYinZwcDCIxIYEW5Ey7WIx0MZaDESlKkkxJdybmuMC2KNFW76H3R4lLj2yOfWWR5+kdlwT+F/8k6HpFzUHjn4eVG+Z5acD4pu46OGWS7piNEKbN9tORITJJrkkiYkMywDCqOOVsbwqS1XK9HbkjegmjI9jWVpLs0y6j4GOSW7Y7UE8r/sieyFYOkmDjjS+KbOJRn/a2LErwr4aljtb8UbjBrORxbi78tSVGkrtOzW7siJQyZMC6undImOicT0nXGWyiyK6Nea5NjVY+M9TyKYbBBinUHAEhx7E0NfGwqDeaTKAuEzTXEVyBHygQKIGipTdEEJ6IeFPFJiOMgguelEPLvu3hwzkBbe+hUUNxS7JLtTQrFVjedjivhCogIF3RbGe7YNZ2KbhE6J22w2S4Q8c3rIceZylnJn9RVPsz2rMzKUBLfN4UxNhEoUJZonjstgWq9rojdPCSmjMZYl5QxGd0rOrBNhpptvbaC9YIssMC+9jiolSG/wyuluOhWVdJTAgrM5pjGds3Yu216qJBlb/i7kinChIdyGbuA


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Sounds yummy Red.

Heads up for Jew catchers .... I hope this discovery is useful for someone in the future. 
The head of a Jewie contains several deep furrows in the bony structure. It is full of sweet flesh.   There are several of these, all over, and pockets of flesh, and not just in the cheeks, but extending down to under the bottom lip. Don't throw the head away! Well not until you feast on it.

BTW, include the 'wings' in that, i.e. the equally sweet flesh forward of the pectoral fins (surrounding a cartilagenous blade running forwards).

trev


----------



## JRF1973 (Dec 7, 2012)

Great fish.


----------

